# ISO High Protein Easy Snacks



## muzzlet (Sep 23, 2007)

Since there are so many clever and creative minds in this group, I'm sure you can help me! 

My husband is hypogylcemic and needs to eat several small meals throughout the day. I need to find some quick and easy snacks that can be kept in the house that he can grab for himself (he has NO cooking skills at all) on his way out. 

The other problem is he is also lactose intolerant, so that leaves out most dairy. He can eat yogurt, and that is always in the fridge. Would also like some things that don't require refrigeration. Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2007)

muzzlet said:


> Since there are so many clever and creative minds in this group, I'm sure you can help me!
> 
> My husband is hypogylcemic and needs to eat several small meals throughout the day. I need to find some quick and easy snacks that can be kept in the house that he can grab for himself (he has NO cooking skills at all) on his way out.
> 
> The other problem is he is also lactose intolerant, so that leaves out most dairy. He can eat yogurt, and that is always in the fridge. Would also like some things that don't require refrigeration. Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help!!



Hi. How about peanut butter and crackers, or summer sausage and mustard, or those ready-to-eat packages of tuna salad with crackers? String cheese. Any kind of cheese, really - it doesn't have to be refrigerated. Nuts are also high-protein and the fat is good for you 

HTH.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2007)

Nuts.  Peanuts, almonds, whatever


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 23, 2007)

how about - smoked salmon, veggie burgers, whey protein shake mix or hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Caine (Sep 23, 2007)

Jerky!

Beef or turkey will do.


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 23, 2007)

I make a mix of almonds, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, pinenuts.  Cashews or other nuts can be added.  I always use raw nuts.  I also add raisins and dried cranberries to the mix.  Since your hubby is diabetic, omit the dried fruit.  You could make this mix ahead of time and then break down into small packages using sandwich bags.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 24, 2007)

pork rinds


----------



## Aera (Sep 24, 2007)

Replacement meal bars and shakes could be a good solution. They have replacement meals that cater to just about every nutritonal need there is and they are very convienient, the hard part is you have to make sure they have the right combination of nutrients you require, and that they don't have anything in them that could be a problem. For example a lot of the popular ones out there are loaded in sugars and don't have that much protein.


----------



## keltin (Sep 24, 2007)

I second the beef jerky idea! Also, pickled sausages (you can buy large jars of them at Sams). 

Tuna Fish. I love to mix a can of drained tuna fish with Zesty Fat Free Italian dressing. Just stir it up and eat. Add a little mustard for some extra kick.
 
Fried Chicken. Even though it has to stay in the fridge, fired chicken is good cold. Just grab a piece and munch as you go. Just do a large batch one night, and you have a few days of left over snacking. Do legs, thighs, or wing pieces to make it simple.


Boiled or deviled eggs. Make a plate of these ahead of time, and you’re ready to grab a few any time you want. 

Pigs in a blanket. You can make a big batch ahead of time, and they aren’t bad cold. Or a few seconds in the microwave or a few minutes in the toaster oven, and they’re ready to go. 

Sausage Balls! I love these. They’re good cold, but slightly better at room or barely warm from the microwave. 

Mini-Ham Kabobs. Get one of those small pre cooked hams (about 1-2 pounds), an cut it in to half inch slices, then cube the slices. On a tooth pick, add a cube of ham, 1/4 of a cherry tomato, a sliver of a pineapple slice, and another ham cube. Maybe even add a chunk of lettuce or piece of boiled egg. Keep in the fridge, and grab a handful whenever you feel like snacking.


----------



## Goat Stew (Sep 24, 2007)

muzzlet said:


> Since there are so many clever and creative minds in this group, I'm sure you can help me!
> 
> My husband is hypogylcemic and needs to eat several small meals throughout the day. I need to find some quick and easy snacks that can be kept in the house that he can grab for himself (he has NO cooking skills at all) on his way out.
> 
> The other problem is he is also lactose intolerant, so that leaves out most dairy. He can eat yogurt, and that is always in the fridge. Would also like some things that don't require refrigeration. Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help!!


 
How about cottage cheese?? Also walnuts and other assorted nuts (no cooking) also could fill some of his protein needs.


----------



## muzzlet (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone!! I knew I could count on the good folks here at DC!! I went to Trader Joe's today and picked up a package of both the turkey and beef jerky for hubby to try.


----------

